# Help with first church



## Fireman (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi I have been selling residential roofs for about 5 years now and want to venture out a bit. I have had my eye on a few churches for the last couple weeks but I'm hessatent because I have never sold to a church or done any commercial work at all. So I was courious if anyone out there can inform me on what to expect with this situation. Is it simply like selling a residential roof or is it more like selling commercial roofs ??


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Remember to have them sign a COMMERCIAL roofing contract. They are a "not for profit" entity and chashing the money is no different than an S.Corp, C. Corp, LLC, etc. 

Any business, and yes churches are a business. Must sign my commercial contract. I dont care if it's a 10 sq candle shop or a 140sq church. If they don't pay. I'm burning it down!:furious:

Go forth and prosper my brother!


----------



## Fireman (Sep 5, 2012)

cool good to know. when i go to talk to them, whom do i need to talk to. i would assume they would have a head of maintanence but would i need to talk to him/her or talk to some kind of board?


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

phone the church and ask who you talk to...:whistling:


----------



## LLL (Apr 5, 2011)

*church*

when we work with them we always let them purchase material under their own account to take advantage of tax exempt status - bid like you normally would and then when you get it the material price just gets deducted from total cost and they pay 2 checks one to supplier and one to you - but yes have have a detailed contract for this


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

LCG said:


> Remember to have them sign a COMMERCIAL roofing contract. They are a "not for profit" entity and chashing the money is no different than an S.Corp, C. Corp, LLC, etc.
> 
> Any business, and yes churches are a business. Must sign my commercial contract. I dont care if it's a 10 sq candle shop or a 140sq church. If they don't pay. I'm burning it down!:furious:
> 
> Go forth and prosper my brother!


Can you explain the differences between your contracts? What makes one a residential contract and the other a commercial contract? Why would you not use the same contract for both?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

LLL said:


> when we work with them we always let them purchase material under their own account to take advantage of tax exempt status - bid like you normally would and then when you get it the material price just gets deducted from total cost and they pay 2 checks one to supplier and one to you - but yes have have a detailed contract for this


 Around here all I have to do is ask their tax exempt number and give that number to my suppliers and they will waive the tax. Pretty standard actually.

Will your suppliers not do this for you?


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> Around here all I have to do is ask their tax exempt number and give that number to my suppliers and they will waive the tax. Pretty standard actually.
> 
> Will your suppliers not do this for you?


I do the same thing. It's a pretty simple thing to do. Same for tribal nations.

"GRUMPY" "Can you explain the differences between your contracts? What makes one a residential contract and the other a commercial contract? Why would you not use the same contract for both?"

Out residential contracts are short and sweet. They guarantee payment and legal fee's for collections. They pay 50% up front and 50% when done. Granted these are for smaller homes under 30sq. that take about 2.5 days to complete. 

Our commercial contract is a beast. It covers everything under the sun. However, If I feel a residential customer is going to be a pain in the ass I will make them sign our commercial contract.


----------

